# Messing around making wa handles



## Graydo77 (Jun 25, 2016)

Hey guys, after seeing so many cool handles on here I decided to try and make my own. It's a learning process but lots of fun seeing the completed process. 

Can't seem to add pics, maybe I need more posts. The first one is a combo of mahogany, leopardwood and African Blackwood rings. Working on a handle for my moritaka honesuki I got when I visited his shop last year. This has a African Blackwood ferrule, figured zebra wood handle with two Blackwood rings and zebra wood butcap. Hope I can figure out how to send pics and I'll post em.


----------

